# WSP 2.5" exhaust



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

got my WSP 2.5" exhaust in thursday and installed it friday. Very pleased with it. at first car didnt wanna move much low back pressure but know it started to compensate and picks up much better and deffinately feel a difference above 4k. I got pics of it here 
I gotta get used to the echo of the exhaust in the car I might just dynomat the trunk but outside the car not anylouder than like maybe a mustang gt no rasp sound nice deep drone and idle is pretty quite. just need to get injectors now 220k on em. Never made it to the dragway friday but Ill go in May


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

Looks nice. What type/brand of resonator did you use?


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

I have no Idea it came welded to the pipe the cat and muffler is magnaflow so maybe it is aswell


----------

